# XM Canada Advertising



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

All I have to say is for the US, XM needs to get rid of the guy who came up with the idea to use stick figures created in Flash and hire the guy who came up with this. (Requires QuickTime)


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I like XM's advertisements. Its Prescription drug ads. car ads and movie ads (trailors) I feel like punching my remote at the TV every time I see them.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> All I have to say is for the US, XM needs to get rid of the guy who came up with the idea to use stick figures created in Flash and hire the guy who came up with this. (Requires QuickTime)


I heard a blurb that XM & Sirus will merge within 18 monhs on KTLA. They'll be stronger as one I guess.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

They're not merging, simple as that.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

no merger needed


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Directv & Dish..._merging_... :lol:

XM & Sirius..._merging_... 

America & Canada***..._merging_... 

OMG, who's next..._Coke & Pepsi_...? 

***(Except for Quebec, those crepes-eating, _French_-speaking b*st*rds!)


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

All because Mel Karmazin dismisses the FACT that the FCC will not allow a merger. He handwaves it away with "I don't think it'd be a problem" comments.


----------

